

Microsoft to lay off Zune - securtage
http://pixelstech.net/article/index.php?id=1338383698

======
xkcdfanboy
Makes sense, normal sized mp3 players have been overrun by phones. I would bet
on the shuffle/nano selling the best of all models in the next few years
because those players are actually divergent in the fitness market as well as
the music device market.

